# Venison steaks



## pc farmer (Aug 25, 2013)

I have some venison steaks cut out of the hind quarter about 3/8 inch thick that needs used up.  What can I do with them in the smoker?

Need ideas.  Actually in or out of the smoker.
 

Thanks

Adam


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Aug 25, 2013)

I would do a couple of different things...

Grill - soak them overnight in milk to tenderize, season them with your favorite seasoning and grill them like a steak - hot and fast to a medium rare.  Deer steak cut that thin wont take nice to smoking, it will just dry it out. 

Grill - cut them up into bite sizes pieces marinade them in a good steak marinade and make kabobs out of them with veggies.  Or wrap in bacon and make appetizers.

Grill/Stove-top - cook them to a rare over the grill and slice thin and use for Philly sandwiches or a hot beef type sandwhich.

CrockPot - cut them into large piece and make a great venison stroganoff recipe out of them.


----------



## radio (Aug 25, 2013)

Tatonka3A2 said:


> I would do a couple of different things...
> 
> Grill - soak them overnight in milk to tenderize, season them with your favorite seasoning and grill them like a steak - hot and fast to a medium rare.  Deer steak cut that thin wont take nice to smoking, it will just dry it out.
> 
> ...


If you decide on a stew, stroganoff or something along those lines, cube it, roll it is seasoned flour and brown it quickly in a skillet before putting it in stew or whatever.  It will have a much better flavor and the flour will act as thickener for the liquid in the pot.  Be sure to snitch a few bites before adding it to the stewpot


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Aug 25, 2013)

radio said:


> If you decide on a stew, stroganoff or something along those lines, cube it, roll it is seasoned flour and brown it quickly in a skillet before putting it in stew or whatever.  It will have a much better flavor and the flour will act as thickener for the liquid in the pot.  Be sure to snitch a few bites before adding it to the stewpot


My recipe calls for flouring the meat in a blend of spices (without having to fry first) and putting it directly into the slow cooker  and it has always turned out amazing.  I can post the recipe if anyone is interested.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Farmer I would use a Mini-WSM and slow smoke them for a few hours and then remove the pot and sear them off over the coals. I'd use cherry wood and a simple seasoning if SPOG. Cut into strips and serve with corn tortillas and taco fixings.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't have a mini yet.


----------



## webowabo (Aug 26, 2013)

Farmer... tenderize them really thin and make some chicken fried venison steaks.... soo good. Own of my favorite venison dishes..


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 26, 2013)

You have a recipe for chicken fried.  Never made it,  I am a northerner.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 26, 2013)

webowabo said:


> Farmer... tenderize them really thin and make some chicken fried venison steaks.... soo good. Own of my favorite venison dishes..


I'll second that. Marinate in worcestershire sauce, red wine garlic salt and pepper, then bread and pan fry. You could also marinate in Buttermilk too.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 26, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'll second that. Marinate in worcestershire sauce, red wine garlic salt and pepper, then bread and pan fry. You could also marinate in Buttermilk too.


Now that sounds good.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 26, 2013)

Any sub. for red wine.  

I don't have any.

Marinate for how long?


----------



## webowabo (Aug 26, 2013)

I just go simple.. marinade in buttermilk.. maybe 30 mins... I just S&P my flour with and add a little paprika and red pepper for some kick....

then flour, dip, flour again and fry up. man its soo good. I just got some cutlets out of the freezer now.. I always forgot about country fried venison..... yum!!!


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 26, 2013)

I will get some out of the freezer tonight and try it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 26, 2013)

A good smokey porter is always a good substitute for the wine. You can go straight worcetershire too. Make sure that you pound them out flat prior to marinating. You want the steaks to be super flat. You can skip the marinating all together too and just season really good. My favorite coating to use is panko, but just plain sesoned flour will work too. I like mine buttery so I use a bunch of butter in the pan along with oil.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 26, 2013)

I have been liking just corn meal for breading.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 26, 2013)

c farmer said:


> I have been liking just corn meal for breading.


That's one of the best for fish and chips. Wet the fillet in water, dredge in seasoned flour, quick dip into water again, then into corn meal. Into the oil, oh man great every time.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 26, 2013)

Should work for venison good I would think.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 26, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Should work for venison good I would think.


Sure would. Another way we do them is to cut into 1" or so wide strips marinate roll in seasoned flour, corn meal, then into the oil. We call these steak fingers. Kids love them. Goes well with a stroganoff sauce, with rice or noodles.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 26, 2013)

The buttermilk makes the breading stick good?

Mom used egg when I was a kid but my son is allergic to eggs.  So that's out.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 26, 2013)

Buttermilk will help with some of the "gamey taste" too.

Kat


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Kat.  That's what the wife doesn't like. 

I am going to make them without here knowing what it is or she wont even try them.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 26, 2013)

c farmer said:


> The buttermilk makes the breading stick good?
> 
> Mom used egg when I was a kid but my son is allergic to eggs.  So that's out.


Yes any liquid will help the breading stick. Also why I use flour first then the cornmeal. Note shake the flour off prior to dipping in water (or you could use buttermilk too). You just want a thin layer of flour.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 26, 2013)

Marinate in buttermilk then flour, buttermilk dip again then cornmeal.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 26, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Marinate in buttermilk then flour, buttermilk dip again then cornmeal.


Yep that will work.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 26, 2013)

I might suggest you marinate one in worcestershire too, and see which you like better. I prefer the worcestershire myself.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 26, 2013)

I will, I have abunch of steaks to use.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 26, 2013)

I even thought about jerky but I think they are too thick.


----------



## webowabo (Aug 26, 2013)

never tried the cornmeal approach.. but its good with other fried things, why not some deer :) I think you'll be impressed with the simplicity of the cook, and how tender. I can cut mine with a fork... man sooo yummmmy! its all about the tenderizing and keeping it thin.. I usually do small cutlets, about 2" dia. so they are similar to Case's steak fingers, you can just pick one up, dip in the smashed taters with some gravy... grr. Im hungry just thinking about them


----------

